# Breaking Bad



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Reactions to Ozymandias:

zjvbjcfkzbnxkcbnsdzldhaodhqwod!11zomg


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

sjack said:


> Reactions to Ozymandias:
> 
> zjvbjcfkzbnxkcbnsdzldhaodhqwod!11zomg


It was like this:



Except more intense and every five minutes.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Every possible worst case scenario that could happen, happened-and then even more.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Save Walter White 

;_;


----------



## Ugga Khan (Feb 12, 2013)

What really threw me off was Walt's behavior at the very end. I don't understand why he

SPOILER ALERT

-----

-----

-----

told his wife that bogus story about Hank. Why not tell her the truth? It would have worked out better for everybody, including him. What did he have to gain at that point by making his family think he was tough? Also, the whole situation that got him caught in that fight in the desert in the first place was ridiculous. He is way too smart to just head straight to the site with his phone on, even if he did think that Jesse was really there, and once he noticed that he WASN'T there, he could have just kept driving on as if he hadn't gotten to the spot yet. And what was with his stepping out from behind the rock?


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Ugga Khan said:


> What really threw me off was Walt's behavior at the very end. I don't understand why he
> 
> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> ...


That what happens when people push the right buttons. The thought of losing his hard earned money for which he had done all those horrible things was unbarable.
He stepped out from behind the rock because there weren't any hiding places or escape routes in the vicinity, and I'm sure that the conversation with Jesse was recorded so he was pretty screwed. He was unwilling to physically confront his family so he understood that was it for him.
He said what he said on the phone with Skyler because he probably knew the cops were there regardless of her answer, which is why he broke his phone after the talk. He told what he needed to say to leave his family out of suspicion, so it would look like he threatened Skyler to cooperate with him and that he was alone in this, which is why he said "I built all this alone".
His threat towards Skyler that she would end up like Hank if she went against him was empty. He used it to make the cops think she suffered abuse and didn't have a choice but to cover for him.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I hate Skyler, she always tries to take the moral high ground.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I hate Skyler, she always tries to take the moral high ground.


Is she? seems to me like she is just a stressed and poor woman, afraid of her murderous drug-baron husband.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

mbaruh said:


> Is she? seems to me like she is just a stressed and poor woman, afraid of her murderous drug-baron husband.


are you joking or what? she's an accomplice. if she was so against it she would have divorced him when she found out.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> I hate Skyler, she always tries to take the moral high ground.


But that's just what normal people do. Why is that a reason to hate her?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Psychosmurf said:


> But that's just what normal people do. Why is that a reason to hate her?


because she's a hypocrite. she aided Walt in his crimes.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> are you joking or what? she's an accomplice. if she was so against it she would have divorced him when she found out.


She wanted to, remember? He wouldn't sign the papers and then they somehow worked it out. Being accomplice or not she was always stressed about it and she said herself that she hasn't been happy in a very long time.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> because she's a hypocrite. she aided Walt in his crimes.


She never aided him and told him what he was doing was wrong at the same time. Before she was an accomplice, she was attempting suicide to get her kids away from Walt. When she was an accomplice, she wasn't the one who was having moral hang-ups about killing Jesse.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Psychosmurf said:


> She never aided him and told him what he was doing was wrong at the same time. Before she was an accomplice, she was attempting suicide to get her kids away from Walt. When she was an accomplice, she wasn't the one who was having moral hang-ups about killing Jesse.


she helped him launder his money.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

dvnj22 said:


> she helped him launder his money.


True, but that was before the whole Gus thing and her finding out just how dangerous he really is. Before that, from her perspective, Walt was simply doing something illegal, like Beneke. During that time, she didn't think there was anything wrong with what he was doing. After that episode, however, she found out that he also kills people, and that's when she started with the whole "I'm waiting for the cancer to come back" stuff.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> she wasn't the one who was having moral hang-ups about killing Jesse.


In other words she's just as guilty as Walt morally. She knew where the money was coming from, she laundered it, she's not only liable according to the law she's morally accountable as well.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> True, but that was before the whole Gus thing and her finding out just how dangerous he really is. Before that, from her perspective, Walt was simply doing something illegal, like Beneke. During that time, she didn't think there was anything wrong with what he was doing. After that episode, however, she found out that he also kills people, and that's when she started with the whole "I'm waiting for the cancer to come back" stuff.


Since when is that a defense? You also seem to forget that even after finding out he was a killer she still helped him launder the money and she stayed with him happily until things started to fall apart.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

BiPedalP314 said:


> Since when is that a defense? You also seem to forget that even after finding out he was a killer she still helped him launder the money and she stayed with him happily until things started to fall apart.


I'm not defending her actions, I'm just showing that she is not hypocritical. 

Yes, she helped him launder money, but she did not disagree with Walt's meth cooking out of moral concerns by that point. She was mainly concerned with the safety of her children.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychosmurf said:


> I'm not defending her actions, I'm just showing that she is not hypocritical.
> 
> Yes, she helped him launder money, but she did not disagree with Walt's meth cooking out of moral concerns by that point. She was mainly concerned with the safety of her children.


When he left the meth business she continued to help him launder the money and they were happy together. It wasn't until tragedy finally struck her family that she decided to leave him. Before Hank died they had rekindled the relationship and as such she demonstrated her moral misgivings were nothing more than her fearing retribution against Walt (or from him depending on the point in the story you look at).

Notice how her moral misgivings only rise to the surface when she fears for her safety?


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

BiPedalP314 said:


> When he left the meth business she continued to help him launder the money and they were happy together. It wasn't until tragedy finally struck her family that she decided to leave him. Before Hank died they had rekindled the relationship and as such she demonstrated her moral misgivings were nothing more than her fearing retribution against Walt (or from him depending on the point in the story you look at).
> 
> Notice how her moral misgivings only rise to the surface when she fears for her safety?


Yeah, but that in no way makes her a hypocrite. Throughout all that, I don't think she even once says that what Walt is doing is wrong. She certainly thinks it's putting their family in danger, but honestly we can't really say what her beliefs are regarding the morality of the business. 

I very much suspect that she is just like Walt, in that she has absolutely no moral qualms with running a Meth Empire.

Edit: In fact, I think the only people who do take issue with Walt's business on moral grounds are Jesse "He can't keep getting away with this!", Hank "You're a two-faced monster bla bla bla", Marie and Walt Jr. "If you were lying this whole time, then you're just as bad as he is!". I'm pretty certain that Skyler never says anything that could even remotely be considered a moral objection to Walt's actions (much less her own).


----------

